# الطريقة العلمية لتخفيف الكلور المركز



## حلويس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام شرح طريقة تخفيف الكلور المركز للحصول على الكلور المنزلي
التخفيف مثلا من 12% الى 3%
البعض أخبرني أنه يجب اضافة صودا كاوية
هل هذا صحيح؟ و ما الفائدة منها؟
أيضا هل يجب استعمال برميل أو خلاط له غطاء محكم؟ أم برميل عادي يكون كافيا؟
و شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالامكان التخفيف بكل سهولة فقط باضافة كمية من الماء تتناسب مع التخفيف المراد الحصول عليه وحسب التركيز الذي تريدة من 12 % الى 3 % التخفيف يكون 1 محلول + 3 ماء . اما بخصوص اضافة الصودا فهي مثبت لغاز الكلور حسب المعادلة التالية :-
NaOH + Cl2 -----------> NaOCl
وقد لا تكون بحاجة الى اضافتها .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا سيد نبيل
في حالة الحاجة الى اضافة الصودا فمتى من الأفضل اضافتها؟ هل يتم تذويبها في الماء اولا و من ثم تتم عملية التخفيف أم يتم اضافة الصودا الى المحلول بعد عملية التخفيف؟
جزيت خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
في حال استخدام المحلول المخفف خلال فترة قصيرة يوم او اثنين فيمكن عدم اضافة الصودا توفيرا لسعرها اما اذا كانت مدة التخزين طويلة اكثر من ثلاثة ايام على سبيل المثال فيمكن اضافة القليل من الصودا على المحلول المخفف مع ابقاء العبوات مغلقة طبعا .وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
هل هذه الطريقة للتخفيف فعالة في حالة التخزين لفترات طويلة مثل أشهر أم يجب اضافة مواد أخرى في هذه الحاله؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نعم هذه الطريقة فعالة لمدة اقل من سنه مع الاغلاق التام للعبوة ولا تحتاج لاية مواد اخرى .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## mohasoli (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً 

ولكن ما هى النسبة التي توضع من الصودا الكاوية على الكلور بالضبط؟


----------



## حلويس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

((جزاكم الله خيراً 

ولكن ما هى النسبة التي توضع من الصودا الكاوية على الكلور بالضبط؟ ))


سؤال مهم.. أرجو ممن لديه خبرة بالموضوع الرد على هذا السؤال


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
عذرا اخي على التأخير
في الواقع تنتج الصودا الكاوية خلال عملية التحليل الكهربائي لملح الطعام وبسبب التخفيف للتركيز اقترح ان يتم متابعة فحص درجة الحموضة لتكون اكثر قاعدية اي ph = بحدود 9 الى 10 ولا داعي لاضافة كميات كبيرة من الصودا حرصا على سلامة المستخدم وتوفيرا في الناحية الاقتصادية .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohasoli (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يعني بالتقريب النسبة إيه؟


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يناير 2017)

اشكر المشاركين 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

